# Requesting First Time Flight Info Help and...



## Chuy1951 (Aug 26, 2017)

I've crossed over quite often to border areas only wth my passport card. This time I will be flying using my passport and plan on staying. I do no have a temporary visa and understand that it is given on the flight and is included in the ticket price. Is any of this correct?
I will be taking a carry on and two pieces of luggage with my clothing. Dimensions and weight of luggage appears to vary by airline. I do not want to spend on luggage and then find out it is oversized or whatever when I get to the airport. Any advice is much appreciated in this matter.
Last but most importantly are there any ex-pats in Celaya, Guanajuato or Cortazar, Guanajuato? Or any comments about those cities? I'm considering these two as my possible final retirement home but also have Queretaro City as an option. Opinions or comments or suggestions about Celaya or Cortazar would be usefyl and appreciated.?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If you “plan on staying“, it can only be for less than 180 days, as you will get a tourist permit at the border or on an airline. You must depart Mexico within the 180 day limit.
However, if you really plan on staying, you should apply for a temporary, or even a permanent residence visa. The application must be done at a Mexican Consulate in your home country of residence, with proofs of income/resources, ID, Passport, etc., for pre-approval, and then you start the process (Tramite) in Mexico with the immigration authorities (INM) with proof of residence at your destination, within 30 days of entering the country. They will issue the actual visa in a couple of months, which is renewable for up to 4 years, total, at which time you may convert to Residente Permanente with no further proofs.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

When you say"and plan on staying."" do you mean forever? if yes have you visited the Mexican Counsel closest to you residence to apply for a Temporary Resident Visa or Permeant Resident Visa? Or are you entering as a tourist?


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

Chuy, if I remember correctly from an early post, your parents were from Celaya. This means you should be eligible for Mexican citizenship. It certainly would make things easier in terms of not having to go through the residency process. Have you checked on this with the Mexican Consulate near where you live?

In terms of luggage, it really does depend on the airline you fly with. Once your flight is booked you’ll be able to check on luggage limits: 1. Number of checked bags and carry-on. 2. Cost for any additional checked bags. 3. Acceptable dimensions for checked and carry-on. 4. Weight limits per bag.

Several years ago I bought a small hand held luggage scale. It’s always within 0.1 kg of the airline’s scale. I’m good at packing my luggage to maximize what I bring without going over. We have lots of friends and family in Mexico so I’m always bringing things in for them. Generally the limit for checked luggage is 25 kg per bag, but double check with your airline.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

If you are bringing two suitcases and a carry on, you'll have to check one or both of the suitcases, because the most you can carry-on is one suitcase with another smaller carry on item. You'll have to pay extra for the checked bag, but what you'll pay is far cheaper than alternative ways to get your stuff to mexico, like shipping or mailing. 

The fees vary by airline, but an example would be $25 for the first checked bag and $65 more (total $90) for the second checked bag if you check two bags.

There are separate rules and limits for carry on vs checked bags. Checked bags can be quite large, and probably anything you can buy that looks like a normal suitcase will be ok. Weight limits are what people run into on checked bags, mostly, not size limits. If what you're packing is just clothes you'll probably be ok on weight.

As you said, limits on carry on suitcase size vary by airline. The strictest limits seem to be on the carriers traveling trans-pacific. If you limit yourself to what you can carry on any airline worldwide, you'll probably end up with something noticeably smaller than what you can actually get on board a flight to Mexico. 

I ended up buying a 21" roll-aboard type bag after doing a lot of research. A 19" bag would be safer as far as always being allowed in the cabin, but most people report no problems most of the time with most 21" bags. If you look up the bag on amazon and read the comments, there are always a dozen answers to that question for the specific bag.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Yes !!!
If you have parents who are Mexican by birth, you should definitely take their Mexican documents to the nearest Mexican consulate, along with your own ID, etc., and apply for your Mexican citizenship. Once issued, you can return and apply for a Mexican passport.
Life will be much simpler, and much more economical.
Buena suerte.


----------



## Chuy1951 (Aug 26, 2017)

Thank you all for the input it is a lot of help to me. As for my parents, well they have been deceased for quite some time. My mother is buried in California and my father in Celaya. They were born in La Canada de Caracheo which is near Cortazar. Only proof I have of their citizenship is stated on my American birth certificate.
Bendiciones y Gracias!


----------



## xolo (May 25, 2014)

Chuy, you can go to your parent's home town or _municipio_ where their birth was registered and get a copy of their birth certificates, I believe that will enable your application for citizenship.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

Yes, Chuy is eligible for Mexican nationality, and an IFE. In any case, xolo's suggestion that he get his parents' birth certificates is very helpful and timely, as long as he's there. I don't know if he can get residency at an INM office in Mexico, or if it has to be done at a consulate. You can get it in the country, with certain family relations, such as having a Mexican spouse or children born in Mexico.


----------

